# Teenage cubers discussion



## Matt11111 (Aug 14, 2016)

Whaaaat? Matt making a thread that's not off-topic for once? Have I been sent to a parallel universe and there's no way out?

Well, no. You're still in the same universe, and I'm finally back on topic as far as creating threads goes. Backstory time!

I was taking part in a discussion about whether or not we should allow people to listen to music during solves, when I noticed all the likes I and everyone else were getting. So TheCoolMinxer (Henri Gerber) pointed out that everyone got 3-5 likes per post in the older cubers discussion. So I said, "I'm 13, sooo... Teenage Cubers discussion, anyone?" A few minutes later, I thought, "Hey, that's not a bad idea." I have no idea how well this is going to go, but considering most cubers are on the younger side, I thought I'd make this thread.

How to start a discussion...

What's your favorite part of competitions?

Yeah, that's all right. Feel free to change the topic (as long as it's cubing related).


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 14, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Whaaaat? Matt making a thread that's not off-topic for once? Have I been sent to a parallel universe and there's no way out?
> 
> Well, no. You're still in the same universe, and I'm finally back on topic as far as creating threads goes. Backstory time!
> 
> ...



Crushing everyone's hopes and dreams....
My favorite part of comps is meeting ppl


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 14, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Crushing everyone's hopes and dreams....
> My favorite part of comps is meeting ppl


That's pretty great, especially when you live in the Northeast and you get to see the Fridrich Club of America.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 14, 2016)

Howdy! 17 here. Favorite part of comps is  pizza  trying to beat PBs and being surrounded by other cubers

Also, I like how you instinctively start the discussion with a question, heh


----------



## Ksh13 (Aug 14, 2016)

First off lmao you actually made this

As for the topic, I have only been to one comp so I have limited experience with it, but I enjoyed talking to other cubers and just in general having so many cubers around me. At my first comp I only averaged like 20 so it was cool to see some really fast people as well. Going to a comp in about a month that I am really excited for, especially because it looks like I might be able to podium in some events.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 14, 2016)

Ksh13 said:


> First off lmao you actually made this
> 
> As for the topic, I have only been to one comp so I have limited experience with it, but I enjoyed talking to other cubers and just in general having so many cubers around me. At my first comp I only averaged like 20 so it was cool to see some really fast people as well. Going to a comp in about a month that I am really excited for, especially because it looks like I might be able to podium in some events.


Good for you! Good luck!


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 14, 2016)

Eyyyy, so I guess this is a bit of an age reveal for me. Although I hope nobody thought I was younger than 13... or older than 19, for that matter. The best part of comps has to be hanging out with friends. So dang fun.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 14, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Eyyyy, so I guess this is a bit of an age reveal for me. Although I hope nobody thought I was younger than 13... or older than 19, for that matter. The best part of comps has to be hanging out with friends. So dang fun.


Thanks for stopping by. Must be pretty great to have a group of cubing friends like yours.


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Aug 14, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Eyyyy, so I guess this is a bit of an age reveal for me. Although I hope nobody thought I was younger than 13... or older than 19, for that matter. The best part of comps has to be hanging out with friends. So dang fun.


I always assumed you were the same age as I am, and I still think so.
I wish I had cubing friends. Do cousins that I taught to solve a 3x3 count?


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 14, 2016)

JaredRB9000 said:


> I always assumed you were the same age as I am, and I still think so.
> I wish I had cubing friends. Do cousins that I taught to solve a 3x3 count?


That's close enough. I taught a friend of mine how to solve a 2x2, but we also like Pokemon, Smash Bros, and math and music classes. We bond over those things more than we do cubing.


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Aug 14, 2016)

I am 17, but I started cubing when I was 9. So my favorite part of competing is talking to people twice my age about how good the Eastsheen and C4U cubes were. lol


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Aug 14, 2016)

I just want to take a moment to appreciate the ingenuity of the word "teenager." I know it's not cubing related, but it had to be mentioned.


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 14, 2016)

I realise I may be holding a fringe belief here but I never saw the point of the forums as getting as many likes as possible...

More about communicating with other people about something both enjoy and getting and giving help and tips or maybe occasionally investigating the mathematics of methods or just the cube in general.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 14, 2016)

I have a comp in 2 days and with it comes the inevitable question of what I should scream if I get a 4 mover 2x2 single WR.
Currently thinking of shouting "NO ONE HAS EVER DONE THAT!!!"
What do u think?


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 14, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> I realise I may be holding a fringe belief here but I never saw the point of the forums as getting as many likes as possible...
> 
> More about communicating with other people about something both enjoy and getting and giving help and tips or maybe occasionally investigating the mathematics of methods or just the cube in general.


This isn't really to get likes. I don't care that much about how many likes I get. This is a cubing discussion. I created this thread because TheCoolMinxer brought up the older cuber discussion thread, which got me thinking a teenager thread wouldn't be too bad an idea. I'm just spreading the love, and others are following suit.

Hmm...

Maybe I shouldn't have brought up the topic of likes at all.


----------



## turtwig (Aug 14, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> So TheCoolMinxer (Henri Gerber) pointed out that everyone got 3-5 likes per post in the older cubers discussion.



This is really working out. Almost every post so far has at least 1 like and they seem to average ~2.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 14, 2016)

turtwig said:


> This is really working out. Almost every post so far has at least 1 like lol.


Perhaps I'm spreading the love a little too much...

I'mma stop liking EVERYTHING now...


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 14, 2016)

Maybe it's not the thread. Maybe the old people are just really likeable .


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 14, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Maybe it's not the thread. Maybe the old people are just really likeable .


Perhaps. I also may be being a bit too positive today. That music debate certainly tickled the like button. I think I may have made it faint.


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 14, 2016)

My favorite part about competing is beating my pbs over and over again. The people are pretty cool too


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 14, 2016)

I think likes should only be given out to posts that you... well... like. If someone says something witty or something you agree with or something that made you smile, that, in my opinion, deserves a like.

plz like this post for more quality posts in the future


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 14, 2016)

My favorite part of a comp is going home...
JK
It's seeing Chris Olson nub


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 14, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> My favorite part of a comp is going home...
> JK
> It's seeing Chris Olson nub



Now that's worth a like in my book. My possibly horribly written metaphorical book.



DGCubes said:


> I think likes should only be given out to posts that you... well... like. If someone says something witty or something you agree with or something that made you smile, that, in my opinion, deserves a like.
> 
> plz like this post for more quality posts in the future


Well said. Now, let's put the like shenanigans behind us, grab a can of soda, and have a good time.

By the way, shoutouts to DG for saying what needs to be said. Thanks, mate. 

Anyone got any cubes on the way?


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 14, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Well said. Now, let's put the like shenanigans behind us, grab a can of soda, and have a good time.


How about Gatorade instead?


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 14, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> How about Gatorade instead?


Sure, just bought five today. I'mma go watch Pokémon now, but I'll be checking back to see what you guys have to say.


----------



## RennuR (Aug 14, 2016)

Id rather have water, im a runner

#Like=HydrationNation lol


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 14, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Sure, just bought five today.


I have a six pack in the garage

You have just been one upped Matt


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 14, 2016)

LRXC said:


> Id rather have water, im a runner
> 
> #Like=HydrationNation lol


Okay, whatever beverage you prefer, grab one of those. I could go for any of the three at any given moment.



Tycubing said:


> I have a six pack in the garage
> 
> You have just been one upped Matt


Touche. Honestly, I could have gone for an 8-pack, but I decided to get 5 32-ounces, because the 8-pack is 20 ounces, so it's the same amount of Gatorade for about $1.20 less.


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 14, 2016)

LRXC said:


> Id rather have water, im a runner
> 
> #Like=HydrationNation lol


I also do drink a lot of water. I just drink it as a treat or something.

And running is so last spring, swimming is where it's at


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 15, 2016)

I think this thread has gone a bit off-topic.

Crud.


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Okay, whatever beverage you prefer, grab one of those. I could go for any of the three at any given moment.
> 
> 
> Touche. Honestly, I could have gone for an 8-pack, but I decided to get 5 32-ounces, because the 8-pack is 20 ounces, so it's the same amount of Gatorade for about $1.20 less.


Nice math

I hate it when people carelessly by groceries


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 15, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Nice math
> 
> I hate it when people carelessly by groceries


Do you?


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Do you?


Yes I do
I also hate it when people mix up "good" and "well"

Yuxin is still continuing their color speedcubes (sextuple sigh) (quintuple Facepalm)


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 15, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Yes I do
> I also hate it when people mix up "good" and "well"
> 
> Yuxin is still continuing their color speedcubes (sextuple sigh) (quintiple Facepalm)


To quote Derpy Cuber, WHO THE HECK NAMES THEIR CUBES COLORS?


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 15, 2016)

It's impossible to have a conversation with teenagers these days... 

Such a small attention span...

anyway, my favorite part of competition is competing because - nvm imma go watch some TV brb


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> To quote Derpy Cuber, WHO THE HECK NAMES THEIR CUBES COLORS?


"THIS ISNT 1990's POKEMON YUXIN!"


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 15, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> "THIS ISNT 1990's POKEMON YUXIN!"


Just watch, YuXin is gonna release a Yellow 5x5 with a Pikachu and some spare parts that were left out of the Red and Blue in the package.


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Just watch, YuXin is gonna release a Yellow 5x5 with a Pikachu and some spare parts that were left out of the Red and Blue in the package.


And green 7x7

But no joke I can't wait until the Yuxin 7x7 comes out (if it will)


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 15, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> And green 7x7
> 
> But no joke I can't wait until the Yuxin 7x7 comes out (if it will)


I don't think they would call their 7x7 the Green, because then it would only be released in Japan. Call it the Gold.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I don't think they would call their 7x7 the Green, because then it would only be released in Japan. Call it the Gold.


Then they would call their mirror blocks silver.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 15, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> Then they would call their mirror blocks silver.


Then they could make a limited edition 7x7 Mirror Blocks, only produce 100 of them, and call it the Crystal.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 15, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> I realise I may be holding a fringe belief here but I never saw the point of the forums as getting as many likes as possible...
> 
> More about communicating with other people about something both enjoy and getting and giving help and tips or maybe occasionally investigating the mathematics of methods or just the cube in general.


I guess the whole "like" thing was added so people can show that they agree with what the person is saying, preventing people from replying with things like "+1" or "ya this". Also likes make posters feel better and gives them more credibility (members with more likes probably make good replies and are experienced and able to help/give advice).

It looks like your post got a few likes. I can't tell if they're liking it out of irony or if they genuinely agree with you.

anyway, I like the competitive aspect of cubing and trying to break records/win events, but I definitely also enjoy meeting new people.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 15, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I guess the whole "like" thing was added so people can show that they agree with what the person is saying, preventing people from replying with things like "+1" or "ya this". Also likes make posters feel better and gives them more credibility (members with more likes probably make good replies and are experienced and able to help/give advice).
> 
> It looks like your post got a few likes. I can't tell if they're liking it out of irony or if they genuinely agree with you.
> 
> anyway, I like the competitive aspect of cubing and trying to break records/win events, but I definitely also enjoy meeting new people.


Yeah, I guess the possibility of becoming world class would keep some of us going.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 15, 2016)

Everyone knows the best way to get likes is _memes_


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 15, 2016)

My favorite part of competitions is getting better times than I get at home (I got a sub 16 average when I averaged about 19)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 15, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Everyone knows the best way to get likes is _memes_


**** out for harambe. :'( he was so young. He will be remembered forever.

Anyone want to make memes out of cubes? Like a cube mosaic meme or something like that. oh oh oh this one's good


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm gonna need a thousand GuanLongs, stat. Don't know what I'm gonna make, but I'm gonna make something.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I'm gonna need a thousand GuanLongs, stat. Don't know what I'm gonna make, but I'm gonna make something.


Angry arthur fist? TRIGGERED? Harambe? Crying MJ Face? Brian Scalabrine?


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 15, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Angry arthur fist? TRIGGERED? Harambe? Crying MJ Face? Brian Scalabrine?


What about a cube mosaic of a cube?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> What about a cube mosaic of a cube?


That would be funny, I'm not gonna lie.


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 15, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Yes I do
> I also hate it when people mix up "good" and "well"
> 
> Yuxin is still continuing their color speedcubes (sextuple sigh) (quintuple Facepalm)



I hate it when people say "backslash" instead of "slash" or "forward slash" when reading URLs. CNN did it this morning and I'm still not over it.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 15, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> I hate it when people say "backslash" instead of "slash" or "forward slash" when reading URLs. CNN did it this morning and I'm still not over it.


You watch CNN in the morning? Scuse me while I get my life together.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 15, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> I hate it when people say "backslash" instead of "slash" or "forward slash" when reading URLs. CNN did it this morning and I'm still not over it.


Haha that's how I recognize 2 of the headlights CxLLs. It isn't too hard, anyone who knows a thing or two about math can tell you that slash has positive slope while back slash has negative slope.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 15, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> I hate it when people say "backslash" instead of "slash" or "forward slash" when reading URLs. CNN did it this morning and I'm still not over it.


Backslash Backslash Backslash


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> You watch CNN in the morning? Scuse me while I get my life together.



Lol, why? I very rarely watch anything in the morning, but my aunt has been staying with us this week and she does.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 15, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Lol, why? I very rarely watch anything in the morning, but my aunt has been staying with us this week and she does.


Ooohhhh... And you were just in the room. I see.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Ooohhhh... And you were just in the room. I see.


bruh you post way 2 much


shadowslice e said:


> I realise I may be holding a fringe belief here but I never saw the point of the forums as getting as many likes as possible...
> 
> More about communicating with other people about something both enjoy and getting and giving help and tips or maybe occasionally investigating the mathematics of methods or just the cube in general.


But look at how many likes you got! lol 

How often do you guys do big averages?


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 15, 2016)

Woo hoo Andre got third! That upside down flag represents our currency, it's going down...


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 15, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> bruh you post way 2 much
> 
> But look at how many likes you got! lol
> 
> How often do you guys do big averages?


I keep a session going for as long as possible. I've had a 2,500-solve 3x3 session over the course of a few weeks and a 1,000-solve 2x2 session over the course of a few days.

And yes, I do post a lot, bruh. I have no comeback for that.


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 15, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> How often do you guys do big averages?



I do ao50s every day I practice


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 15, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> How often do you guys do big averages?



Probably about half the time I'll do a big average on one event, and the other half of the time I'll do a couple solves in everything.

EDIT: Mitchth post!


----------



## turtwig (Aug 15, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> How often do you guys do big averages?



I just keep all of my solves for an event in one session and I never reset. Is that weird? Am I the only one that does this? It seems like most other people restart their session everyday or something like that.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 15, 2016)

turtwig said:


> I just keep all of my solves for an event in one session and I never reset. Is that weird? Am I the only one that does this? It seems like most other people restart their session everyday or something like that.


No, I do the same.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 15, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Probably about half the time I'll do a big average on one event, and the other half of the time I'll do a couple solves in everything.
> 
> EDIT: Mitchth post!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 15, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> How often do you guys do big averages?


The biggest I've ever done is an average of 100
Once I get about 5 bad solves I feel like starting over


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 15, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> The biggest I've ever done is an average of 100
> Once I get about 5 bad solves I feel like starting over


Same


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 15, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> The biggest I've ever done is an average of 100
> Once I get about 5 bad solves I feel like starting over


Yeap. Same here.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 15, 2016)

I guess big averages can be good cuz you can see your progress better

starting from today, I will do an average of 1000


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 15, 2016)

Well... This thread has exploded. I feel that the General Cubing Discussion is going to be taken off the new posts page. Lol

I do big averages once or twice a month.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 15, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Well... This thread has exploded. I feel that the General Cubing Discussion is going to be taken off the new posts page. Lol
> 
> I do big averages once or twice a month.


I should probably never make another thread again.


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I should probably never make another thread again.


The the threads you make are so much fun though!


----------



## Sion (Aug 15, 2016)

I do them when I'm bored.

Say, why is your current speedcube main your main?


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 15, 2016)

Sion said:


> I do them when I'm bored.
> 
> Say, who is your current speedcube main your main?


Thunderclap


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 15, 2016)

Is anybody in school today?


----------



## Sion (Aug 15, 2016)

Still on my summer vacation.


----------



## turtwig (Aug 15, 2016)

Sion said:


> I do them when I'm bored.
> 
> Say, why is your current speedcube main your main?



Guoguan Yuexiao



Tycubing said:


> Is anybody in school today?



Still have about 3 weeks of summer. Are you in school yet, Tycubing?


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 15, 2016)

3 and a half more weeks for me. I go back on the 7th. Let's see if I can sneak some cubes to school. I'm starting high school, so there are going to be a lot of people who have never seen me cube.


----------



## biscuit (Aug 15, 2016)

Well I'm home schooled, but during the school year I have an early morning class tied to the school district (aka if the school cancels, the class is canceled) 

First class was this morning


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 15, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Well I'm home schooled, but during the school year I have an early morning class tied to the school district (aka if the school cancels, the class is canceled)
> 
> First class was this morning


Huh. I've always started school on a Wednesday.


----------



## turtwig (Aug 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I've always started school on a Wednesday.



Me too. Why do they do that anyway?


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 15, 2016)

turtwig said:


> Me too. Why do they do that anyway?


It's the Wednesday after Labor Day. Monday is off, Tuesday is orientation.


----------



## Ksh13 (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm starting school Wednesday this week. It's going to be my first year at high school, which will be interesting. Also my main is a Weilong GTS.

Kinda old to post about the huge sessions thing, but I have all of the events I do minus 3BLD in mega sessions on cstimer.


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 15, 2016)

Starting school on August 23rd. My main is the Heshu big 3x3.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 15, 2016)

Last day of summer for me 
*HOLD IT RIGHT THERE. LAST DAY OF SUMMER BREAK, BUT NOT SUMMER. I THOUGHT YOU WERE SMARTER THAN THAT JUSTIN >:L*
My main is the YueXiao. Good cube.

What do you guys average? I average around 11.5 when I'm doing well, but around 11.8 when I'm not. I'm thinking of bumping my Global Averages thread.


----------



## Ksh13 (Aug 15, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Last day of summer for me
> *HOLD IT RIGHT THERE. LAST DAY OF SUMMER BREAK, BUT NOT SUMMER. I THOUGHT YOU WERE SMARTER THAN THAT JUSTIN >:L*
> My main is the YueXiao. Good cube.
> 
> What do you guys average? I average around 11.5 when I'm doing well, but around 11.8 when I'm not. I'm thinking of bumping my Global Averages thread.


I average right about 13 flat. Also for how long have you guys been cubing? I've been cubing for 11 months.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 15, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Last day of summer for me
> *HOLD IT RIGHT THERE. LAST DAY OF SUMMER BREAK, BUT NOT SUMMER. I THOUGHT YOU WERE SMARTER THAN THAT JUSTIN >:L*
> My main is the YueXiao. Good cube.
> 
> What do you guys average? I average around 11.5 when I'm doing well, but around 11.8 when I'm not. I'm thinking of bumping my Global Averages thread.


Don't be too hard on yourself, Justin. I average around 15-16.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 15, 2016)

I have ~3 more weeks of summer vacation

Off topic: In Australia (or anywhere in the s hemisphere) do they have summer break in december? or do they have longer winter break in july?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 15, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Last day of summer for me
> *HOLD IT RIGHT THERE. LAST DAY OF SUMMER BREAK, BUT NOT SUMMER. I THOUGHT YOU WERE SMARTER THAN THAT JUSTIN >:L*
> My main is the YueXiao. Good cube.
> 
> What do you guys average? I average around 11.5 when I'm doing well, but around 11.8 when I'm not. I'm thinking of bumping my Global Averages thread.





Ksh13 said:


> I average right about 13 flat. Also for how long have you guys been cubing? I've been cubing for 11 months.



I average around 12.5 and I've been curing for a few years.
My main event are 2x2 pyra and FMC. What are yours?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 15, 2016)

I've been cubing for 50 months, or 37, depending on how you count.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 15, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I've been cubing for 50 months, or 37, depending on how you count.


How do you get 37 from 50?


----------



## Ksh13 (Aug 15, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> I average around 12.5 and I've been curing for a few years.
> My main event are 2x2 pyra and FMC. What are yours?


My main events are 3x3 and OH


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> How do you get 37 from 50?


You add 13


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> How do you get 37 from 50?


After my first competition I lost interest and got back into it the next May when I discovered Indiana 2014.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 15, 2016)

I've been cubing for 5 years or 1 year, depending on how you count

my main events+global averages

3x3 15-16
OH 24-25
4x4 1:00
3BLD DNF


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 15, 2016)

I average low 30s. lollll


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 15, 2016)

turtwig said:


> Guoguan Yuexiao
> 
> 
> 
> Still have about 3 weeks of summer. Are you in school yet, Tycubing?


Unfortunately


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 15, 2016)

turtwig said:


> Me too. Why do they do that anyway?


They do it so you can ease into the year
I started on Thursday August 11


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 15, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Last day of summer for me
> *HOLD IT RIGHT THERE. LAST DAY OF SUMMER BREAK, BUT NOT SUMMER. I THOUGHT YOU WERE SMARTER THAN THAT JUSTIN >:L*
> My main is the YueXiao. Good cube.
> 
> What do you guys average? I average around 11.5 when I'm doing well, but around 11.8 when I'm not. I'm thinking of bumping my Global Averages thread.


I average 15-17


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 15, 2016)

I do at least 100 3x3 solves a day, but I did 1000 in one day last year. 
I use a stickerless thunderclap v1.
Been cubing for 2 years and 2 months.
Back to school on September 6th.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 16, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I do at least 100 3x3 solves a day, but I did 1000 in one day last year.
> I use a stickerless thunderclap v1.
> Been cubing for 2 years and 2 months.
> Back to school on September 6th.


I'm thinking of trying 1,000 in a weekend again some time.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I'm thinking of trying 1,000 in a weekend again some time.


Do it in 1 day if you're a real man.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 16, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Do it in 1 day if you're a real man.


If I tried to do that my hands would get tired after 150 and I would get a sup14 average xD


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 16, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Do it in 1 day if you're a real man.


None of us are really mans, per se.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> None of us are really mans, per se.


Some of us shave more often than "real" men.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 16, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Some of us shave more often than "real" men.


My parents say I should start shaving, but whatever.


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> My parents say I should start shaving, but whatever.


TMI


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> My parents say I should start shaving, but whatever.


Where...?


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 16, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> Where...?


Well, I am growing a mustache, sooo...


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Well, I am growing a mustache, sooo...


KEEP IT

You should grow a huge mustache and solve cubes with the ends of it


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 16, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> KEEP IT
> 
> You should grow a huge mustache and solve cubes with the ends of it


Not sure how one could train mustache muscles, but OK.


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Not sure how one could train mustache muscles, but OK.


People here in Calichuhomasota lift 1 oz. weights with their mustaches


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 16, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> People here in Calichuhomasota lift 1 oz. weights with their mustaches


Good to know.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 16, 2016)

Anybody getting funny little plateaus?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 16, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> Anybody getting funny little plateaus?


what?


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 16, 2016)

Please explain.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 16, 2016)

One day I'm sub 27, next day I'm 25. It starts and stops without going in between.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 16, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> How often do you guys do big averages?



Saturday's for me, are massive 4hrs straight of cubing


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 16, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I guess the whole "like" thing was added so people can show that they agree with what the person is saying, preventing people from replying with things like "+1" or "ya this". Also likes make posters feel better and gives them more credibility (members with more likes probably make good replies and are experienced and able to help/give advice).
> 
> It looks like your post got a few likes. I can't tell if they're liking it out of irony or if they genuinely agree with you.


Idk lol, as long as get more likes that's all that matters right?


----------



## Berd (Aug 16, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I do at least 100 3x3 solves a day, but I did 1000 in one day last year.
> I use a stickerless thunderclap v1.
> Been cubing for 2 years and 2 months.
> Back to school on September 6th.


I did 1000 in a day once. When I averaged 22 haha.


----------



## Sitkhom (Aug 16, 2016)

Lol, that is like 6 hours aproximately of purely solving!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 16, 2016)

Imagine Kevin doing a 6x6 ao1000 in one day...


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 16, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> Imagine Kevin doing a 6x6 ao1000 in one day...


Only if a day is more than 1,440 minutes.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Only if a day is more than 1,440 minutes.


Good point


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Only if a day is more than 1,440 minutes.


Plus scrambles and breaks


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 16, 2016)

Who else thinks CFOP is too mainstream??? Please tell me I'm not the only one.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 16, 2016)

Bingo!

Kevin buys a thousand 6x6s and scrambles them days in advance. At midnight on the Sunday when DST ends, he starts solving. Then at 11 p.m. that same day, he stops time and finishes whatever he has left.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 16, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Plus scrambles and breaks


Maybe in a few years?


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Kevin buys a thousand 6x6s and scrambles them days in advance. At midnight on the Sunday when DST ends, he starts solving. Then at 11 p.m. that same day, he stops time and finishes whatever he has left.


All I can hear is "cha-ching"
Plus he would have to eat sleep and go to the bathroom


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 16, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> All I can hear is "cha-ching"
> Plus he would have to eat sleep and go to the bathroom


Yeah, that's why I said stop time.


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 16, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Who else thinks CFOP is too mainstream??? Please tell me I'm not the only one.


It is very simple to learn and easy to remember. That's why so many people use it


----------



## turtwig (Aug 16, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Who else thinks CFOP is too mainstream??? Please tell me I'm not the only one.



It's also the closest method to LBL, which almost everyone learns as their first method. Since the other methods like Roux or ZZ aren't inherently better, most people don't bother to switch. There's also a lot more resources for CFOP (walkthrough solves, algs, sites and videos in general).


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 16, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Who else thinks CFOP is too mainstream??? Please tell me I'm not the only one.


I've been using CFOP for the longest and I'm the fastest with it (16ish seconds)
But I mainly practice Roux now (low 20s)

I think Roux may be slightly better than CFOP, because it has a lower movecount, but pretty good lookahead as well. Using CFOP is too inefficient, but using something like Heise/Petrus is bad because you can't get TPS.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 16, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> CFOP is my main method and I'm the fastest with it (16ish seconds)
> But I mainly practice Roux now (low 20s)


Good luck.


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 16, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I've been using CFOP for the longest and I'm the fastest with it (16ish seconds)
> But I mainly practice Roux now (low 20s)
> 
> I think Roux may be slightly better than CFOP, because it has a lower movecount, but pretty good lookahead as well. Using CFOP is too inefficient, but using something like Heise/Petrus is bad because you can't get TPS.


I honestly think that a small decrease in moves wouldn't make me switch to Roux


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 16, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I honestly think that a small decrease in moves wouldn't make me switch to Roux


It's not actually that small and I think that unless you put a fair amount of work into ROLL or some similar recognition system then the lookahead is better and you have less algs and there are a fair few people who say that it is a lot more fun. If you think that I am not a credible enough source I refer you to the comparison of methods OP in the How to/Guides sections where some of the best in the world admit that if they weren't already committed to CFOP they would use Roux as it has a slight advantage in their opinion.


----------



## turtwig (Aug 16, 2016)

CFOP's also good for big cubes and feet.


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 16, 2016)

turtwig said:


> CFOP's also good for big cubes and feet.


Alex says Roux is good for feet but I guess that's Alex. But I take your point for 5x5+


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 16, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Alex says Roux is good for feet but I guess that's Alex. But I take your point for 5x5+


Roooouuuuxxxx? For feeeeeeet?


----------



## turtwig (Aug 16, 2016)

Okay, I get that you can do that tabling thing for OH Roux, but I see no way for feet other than R' L for M' etc.


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Roooouuuuxxxx? For feeeeeeet?


 It _is_ *Alex*


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 16, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> It _is_ *Alex*


I can roux with feet. I did 12 solves and my PB single is a 2:20. For M moves, do a z, put your left foot on the first block, and use your right big toe to do E and E'. Then LSE is just E/E' which is as easy as U/U' and R/R' because the top is on the right after the rotation.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 20, 2016)

I made a website! http://solve-that-cube.weebly.com/
Just a little project I've been working on. Now I can add website making to the list of things I've done.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 20, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> I made a website! http://solve-that-cube.weebly.com/
> Just a little project I've been working on. Now I can add website making to the list of things I've done.


nice. are you going to add more stuff to it?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 20, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> nice. are you going to add more stuff to it?


I don't know yet


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 20, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> I made a website! http://solve-that-cube.weebly.com/
> Just a little project I've been working on. Now I can add website making to the list of things I've done.



Is this your first time making a website? It looks extremely clean and professional! 



DGCubes said:


> Eyyyy, so I guess this is a bit of an age reveal for me. Although I hope nobody thought I was younger than 13... or older than 19, for that matter. The best part of comps has to be hanging out with friends. So dang fun.



Hmm didn't you say you were 42 in a QnA ;o


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 20, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Is this your first time making a website? It looks extremely clean and professional!



Yep, first time. Thanks


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 20, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Hmm didn't you say you were 42 in a QnA ;o


but he obviously isn't


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 20, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Is this your first time making a website? It looks extremely clean and professional!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm didn't you say you were 42 in a QnA ;o


Jokes.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 21, 2016)

Almost 13 here, but I have the maturity level that surpasses any one at my school. You can tell because juice boxes with mlg glasses are very sophisticated.
Let's just go ahead and say that I'm thirteen.

Anyone into electronic music (like on NCS and Monstercat)?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2016)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> Almost 13 here, but I have the maturity level that surpasses any one at my school. You can tell because juice boxes with mlg glasses are very sophisticated.
> Let's just go ahead and say that I'm thirteen.
> 
> Anyone into electronic music (like on NCS and Monstercat)?


In my experience, most cubers are.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 21, 2016)

What's the cutoff for "teenager?" Is it 18? 19? College?

Just wondering.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 21, 2016)

goodatthis said:


> What's the cutoff for "teenager?" Is it 18? 19? College?
> 
> Just wondering.


19, because nineTEEN.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 21, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> 19, because nineTEEN.


Gotcha, looks like I have one more year of eligibility on this post then.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 21, 2016)

I'd say technically it'd be 13 years to 19 years, 364 days, but the edges could be kinda funny, especially because a lot of 12-year-olds especially act pretty much like teenagers
citation: a year ago all my classmates were 12 and now they are 13 and boom not much changed


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 21, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'd say technically it'd be 13 years to 19 years, 364 days, but the edges could be kinda funny, especially because a lot of 12-year-olds especially act pretty much like teenagers
> citation: a year ago all my classmates were 12 and now they are 13 and boom not much changed


Well, it's not like when you turn 13, you're suddenly a different person. I didn't wake up on my 13th birthday and feel any different. It was more like, "I'm 13 now. Cool."


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 21, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> a lot of 12-year-olds especially act pretty much like teenagers


When you're my age (almost 18), you realize that's completely false


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 21, 2016)

goodatthis said:


> When you're my age (almost 18), you realize that's completely false


I mean early teenagers like 14 years old, not 16 or 17.

You can have an exact cutoff, but it is pretty much meaningless. It's like the whole generations thing. Regardless of where you draw the line between "Generation Y" and "Generation Z" you could still have someone born one day in Y and the next day in Z. Humans love to put things in precise categories when that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm entering high school but when I was in elementary, I found that my grade was much more immature than the previous one, it added to he fun!


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 21, 2016)

In conclusion (just so we can get back on topic), most 12 year olds have the same maturity level as a 13 year old, and most teenage cubers, regardless of age, have an extremely high maturity level, such as myself (I am 13). I'd say thats pretty accurate.

So, now that I know Java, which should I learn next:
C++ or Python?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 21, 2016)

Probably Python because it's less similar to Java amirite


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 21, 2016)

Definitely Python. Java is a very structured language and so is Python.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 21, 2016)

C


wir3sandfir3s said:


> In conclusion (just so we can get back on topic), most 12 year olds have the same maturity level as a 13 year old, and most teenage cubers, regardless of age, have an extremely high maturity level, such as myself (I am 13). I'd say thats pretty accurate.
> 
> So, now that I know Java, which should I learn next:
> C++ or Python?


C++ is very similar to Java, so I'd say learn C++ first.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 21, 2016)

I never really liked Python because it uses whitespace instead of brackets, and brackets are more intuitive for me


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 21, 2016)

help I'm a nub at programming

what's the best Python tutorial?


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 21, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> help I'm a nub at programming
> 
> what's the best Python tutorial?


Idk because i take actual classes, but don't fall for those Udemy ads. I heard it sucks.
Probably find a lengthy series on youtube for it and don't fall for those "learn in one video" videos.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 21, 2016)

Just signed up for Dixon Fall! Still a slight chance I'm not going, but there's full refunds so yeah whatever


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 21, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Just signed up for Dixon Fall! Still a slight chance I'm not going, but there's full refunds so yeah whatever



trying to get my mom to take me, it's on my birthday so maybe she will...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 21, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> trying to get my mom to take me, it's on my birthday so maybe she will...


Cool. You in STL?


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 21, 2016)

yup, south county. i've got a friend who could probably go to, he's not very fast at most events example 17 avg on 3x3, but he's really good at skewb (sub 4.5)

Edit: he's also sub-1 on 4x4 so i guess he's decent at that...


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 21, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> trying to get my mom to take me and a friend. the comp is literally on my birthday.


There is literally a comp on by birthday (Berkeley Summer 2016, but I can't go because I'm busy


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 21, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> There is literally a comp on by birthday (Berkeley Summer 2016, but I can't go because I'm busy


(pats on back)

(gasp) Hooray, my internet is functioning properly and not like a snail now!


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 22, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> There is literally a comp on by birthday (Berkeley Summer 2016, but I can't go because I'm busy



I can't go either. 

BTW does anybody know why there hasn't been a Stanford comp in a while? BASC is done and I can't go to Berkeley comps even though they are pretty near.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 22, 2016)

That's weird. What is weirder is there are currently no nearby competitions anytime soon in Southern California. Usually theres one every month or even two, but nope, there's none.

The California Drought of Comps


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 22, 2016)

How do you organize a competition?


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 22, 2016)

I would also like to know that. I have a speedcubing club in school and I could probably get a venue somewhere on campus.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm interested in organizing a competition but I can't find a delegate


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 22, 2016)

David Woner, If you did some convincing you could probably get walker welch to come as well. I belive there's another delegate in oklahoma too.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 22, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> How do you organize a competition?


I haven't organised one (yet!), but I think the 2 most important things are having a venue that is preferably free to use and large enough to house all the competitors and their families, and having enough volunteers to help with registration, judging, scrambling, running, etc.


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 22, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm interested in organizing a competition but I can't find a delegate



like I said earlier david woner, some good venues would be the St. Charles convention center, the St. Louis Science center, and maybe the Magic house...


----------



## biscuit (Aug 22, 2016)

David isn't really interested in traveling for competitions anymore. You can ask, and he might do ST. Louis, but don't count on it. Shaden and or Walker will come down (bringing the equipment you need) if you provide lodging, money for wear and tear on the equipment, and travel reimbursement. I'm also going to be buying a large amount of equipment soon that I can bring.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh gosh, I can already see what I started xD


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 22, 2016)

biscuit said:


> David isn't really interested in traveling for competitions anymore. You can ask, and he might do ST. Louis, but don't count on it. Shaden and or Walker will come down (bringing the equipment you need) if you provide lodging, money for wear and tear on the equipment, and travel reimbursement. I'm also going to be buying a large amount of equipment soon that I can bring.


I asked Shaden earlier, and he said it was too far for him, and David "Wσner" didn't respond 

I haven't asked Walker though, sounds like a possibility. I found a venue in University City that could probably accommodate 50, and I'm scared that if I do more than that we'll have to keep the events list down to a round of 3x3 and a round of clock lol


----------



## Umm Roux? (Sep 6, 2016)

How's school? First day of high school for me. Orientation stuff, so didn't learn much. Meet some cubers at school?(just to keep this somewhat cubing related)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> How's school? First day of high school for me. Orientation stuff, so didn't learn much. Meet some cubers at school?(just to keep this somewhat cubing related)


School's good. First day here as well. My teachers are great, I got all the teachers I wanted. I already have a few friends who cube, but some guy did walk up to me and ask if im Kian and if I'm a fast cuber who uses roux, so that was pretty cool. Other than that, I'm starting a cubing club soon so that's going to be fun.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 7, 2016)

Someone at my school just learned how to rubique


----------



## DTCuber (Sep 7, 2016)

3rd week of school for me. Yay sophomore. I know about 10 guys who can solve it in under a minute and an army of seniors who can solve it in under 5 minutes.


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 7, 2016)

Orientation day for me too. Met another guy who cubes, yay!

Man... I think this should be moved into the Off-Topic board.


----------



## DTCuber (Sep 7, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Orientation day for me too. Met another guy who cubes, yay!
> 
> Man... I think this should be moved into the Off-Topic board.



You will never escape the off-topic threads.


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 7, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> You will never escape the off-topic threads.


I am cursed to forever make threads that stray from the topic of the forum.


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 7, 2016)

I started last Monday, sophomore in high school. Nobody else cubes I know of yet. Lots of homework right now but Gym fourth period is my saving grace.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 7, 2016)

Is it just me, or are the forums less active now that school has started? there aren't as many new posts


----------



## EchecsRex (Sep 7, 2016)

Anyone going to Berkeley Summer 2016?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 7, 2016)

EchecsRex said:


> Anyone going to Berkeley Summer 2016?


im super salty cuz i can't go


----------



## Rcuber123 (Sep 7, 2016)

I started school a few days ago but yesterday I met a cuber that I talked to for like 10 seconds at a comp and didn't even know went to my school(he averages around 20 seconds). Also met a few people who can solve the cube but aren't that fast (1:00+).


----------



## Umm Roux? (Sep 7, 2016)

Some new friend of mine is sub 30 but says that he uses PLL, but didn't say CFOP.
I'm starting to learn CMLL, because math at school is no longer a challenge and I have free time(-.-)


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 7, 2016)

(Face palm)


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 10, 2016)

Whoooooo, just got back from a cruise that high school freshmen take at my school... sorry, not freshmen. We use the term fresh people. I actually like that, because then the girls aren't freshMEN. Makes sense. Gender neutral words are great. Anyhoo, I went to my friend's house right before and played Smash 4 with him for about an hour, trying out different matchups with Villager (ZSS, Luigi, Toon Link, Pikachu, Sheik). His goal was to beat my Toon Link as Villager. We did 5 matches today with that matchup. He lost all of them. So he failed the test. We shall try again Sunday. We headed back to school, got our dean's phone number, and headed out. I brought my YuXin 5x5, and a ton of people were really impressed. But you guys probably know the whole deal. Carry a Rubik's Cube around, instant respect from many people. But the way we got home just grinds my gears. We could have easily taken the local train and transferred to the express about 3 stops later, but instead we had to walk 10 blocks to get to the express. In the rain. YAAAAY!


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Sep 11, 2016)

Looks like my middle school's auditorium is a good enough size to host a comp. It's got to be a small one though, about a maximum of 100 people. So far I've met one person who cubes, and they average about the same speed as me (high 20s). SoCal can't have too many comps, can it?


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 11, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Looks like my middle school's auditorium is a good enough size to host a comp. It's got to be a small one though, about a maximum of 100 people. So far I've met one person who cubes, and they average about the same speed as me (high 20s). I mean, Southern California can't have too many comps, can it?


I think there's a limit on how often you can have comps that are within a certain distance of each other.


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 11, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> I think there's a limit on how often you can have comps that are within a certain distance of each other.


I was gonna say.


----------



## Sitkhom (Sep 11, 2016)

Where is this limit mentioned in the WCA regs? Thanks.


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 12, 2016)

Sitkhom said:


> Where is this limit mentioned in the WCA regs? Thanks.



I never saw it in the regs, but there was a post about it here:



cuberkid10 said:


> Not in the same area (200km?). WCA has a strict 30 day rule for comps too close to each other.



Not sure exactly where that information comes from.


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 12, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> I never saw it in the regs, but there was a post about it here:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure exactly where that information comes from.


Citation: the Athens Late Night thread.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 12, 2016)

how do you guys film your solves? I have a phone, not an actual camara
i'm thinking about filming a little bit at my next comp (rubik's rumble)


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 12, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> I never saw it in the regs, but there was a post about it here:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure exactly where that information comes from.



I don't believe it's directly in the regs, but three northeastern US comps have been rejected because they don't follow this rule.
It's actually an automated thing that creates a warning for delegates when we submit competitions, and the board has to give special permission to allow comps within a certain region and timespan.


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 12, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> how do you guys film your solves? I have a phone, not an actual camara
> i'm thinking about filming a little bit at my next comp (rubik's rumble)


I just use the webcam on my laptop which sucks cause you can't see the time/scramble but I'm getting a gen-4 timer soon so that problem will be solved, or at least half of the problem


----------



## Umm Roux? (Oct 27, 2016)

To cube or not cube during class, that is the question.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 27, 2016)

Come to th


Umm Roux? said:


> To cube or not cube during class, that is the question.


Come to think of it, I haven't taken any cubes to school in a while.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Oct 27, 2016)

I think I'm the opposite of most cubers, I mainly practice in my high school and college, I never practice at home because of poor lighting and lack of interest. I also rarely practice over the summer.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 27, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> I think I'm the opposite of most cubers, I mainly practice in my high school and college, I never practice at home because of poor lighting and lack of interest. I also rarely practice over the summer.


I practice whenever I can and whenever I feel like it.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 27, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> I also rarely practice over the summer.



Me too......I the summer I'm just too busy and 6 months of cubing I need a break.


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Oct 27, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> To cube or not cube during class, that is the question.


The answer is yes.


----------



## DTCuber (Oct 27, 2016)

I always bring cubes to school. My teachers don't care if I cube in class.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 27, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> I always bring cubes to school. My teachers don't care if I cube in class.


Can I borrow your life? Thanks.

In other news, an old teacher of mine says a senior wants to write a speech using the Rubik's Cube as an analogy for who knows what. So she told me on the school bus that I would be the best person to ask about it. Still haven't spoken with the girl who came up with the idea.

I sleep now. Night guys.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Nov 18, 2016)

Any of you teens improved at cubing?


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 18, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> Any of you teens improved at cubing?


got some dank PBs today, 6x6 single, 3x3 avg5 and avg12 and avg100, 7x7 avg5 and avg12. You?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 18, 2016)

Not much since school started


----------



## Tycubing (Nov 18, 2016)

Dropped my average from 17 to 14 on 3x3. I've also gotten 2 sub 10s. 1 on cam, the other not.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Nov 30, 2016)

Definition of insanity, trying to explain to CFOP supremacists about how their are other methods over and over again and expecting a different result. High school cubers...


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 30, 2016)

Definition of wonderfulness, meeting a guy at orientation of freshman year, finding out he cubes, and you and all your friends join his strategic games club. Then a bunch of other fellows drop by because investment club is insanely boring.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Dec 23, 2016)

The vacations have come, what plans do thee teenagers have.


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 23, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> The vacations have come, what plans do thee teenagers have.



HYPE!!!

I guess I'll make some videos, do some programming, celebrate the holidays, cube, talk to friends, etc. Nothing major, but overall I plan on just hanging out and having fun.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 23, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> The vacations have come, what plans do thee teenagers have.


Here in Israel we have only five days. In 3 of them I'm gonna go to a chess comp and in the rest I have no idea.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 23, 2016)

Been playing a lot of Smash 4. Might be getting Pokken for Christmas. I want to start getting into other fighting games. But I only have a Wii U, so.

Oh yeah, and I got this app called Smash Amino, which is a community for Smash players. I joined a team called Team Rock Ninjas, and we won our first crew battle last night. I was up first and I took all four stocks off of a Cloud, but then went down to a Link. Still don't understand why or how that happened. There are a ton of other Aminos too, so I'd recommend you all check the Amino app out and give it a try.


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 23, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> The vacations have come, what plans do thee teenagers have.


Prepping for a comp on Jan 7, celebrating xmas, having parties, and seeing the new Star Wars. 

What are you doing this holiday?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 23, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> The vacations have come, what plans do thee teenagers have.


cubing 24/7


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 23, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Been playing a lot of Smash 4. Might be getting Pokken for Christmas. I want to start getting into other fighting games. But I only have a Wii U, so.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I got this app called Smash Amino, which is a community for Smash players. I joined a team called Team Rock Ninjas, and we won our first crew battle last night. I was up first and I took all four stocks off of a Cloud, but then went down to a Link. Still don't understand why or how that happened. There are a ton of other Aminos too, so I'd recommend you all check the Amino app out and give it a try.


I love Aminos but it's usually all young preteens/teens. I guess that works for most people here though


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 23, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> I love Aminos but it's usually all young preteens/teens. I guess that works for most people here though


Yeah, it works.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 23, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> but then went down to a Link. Still don't understand why or how that happened.


Because Link is boss.
Actually Lucario or Ike is better, I forget. But I only have normal SBB, and stopped playing it ~2 years ago; what do I know of these newfangled gaming systems?



Umm Roux? said:


> The vacations have come, what plans do thee teenagers have.


Lots of: Feet, 5BLD, MBLD, Megaminx, ZBLL/2GLL and Megaminx MS PLL.

Probably some 2H/OH and 3BLD also. Postponing 4BLD until I get a 5BLD success because why not.

I need to get sub-1 with Feet so I can have a chance for podium at comp in a month. I think Rami might go which is why I have no hope for the win.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 24, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Because Link is boss.
> Actually Lucario or Ike is better, I forget. But I only have normal SBB, and stopped playing it ~2 years ago; what do I know of these newfangled gaming systems?
> 
> 
> ...


I've never played Brawl, but Lucario is a really good pick in Smash 4. Also I was playing Toon Link, aka better Link. Thanks to me my friends think he's actually broken.

Shoot, gotta say something cube related...

So. The YuXin HuanLong 10x10 is coming out. Neat.


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 24, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I've never played Brawl, but Lucario is a really good pick in Smash 4. Also I was playing Toon Link, aka better Link. Thanks to me my friends think he's actually broken.
> 
> Shoot, gotta say something cube related...
> 
> So. The YuXin HuanLong 10x10 is coming out. Neat.


neat


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 24, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> neat


Is that gonna become a thing now? Just replying to everything with neat? All lowercase?

Also. Anyone else notice that before today the off topic forum was more active than this thread? Odd.


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 24, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Is that gonna become a thing now? Just replying to everything with neat? All lowercase?
> 
> Also. Anyone else notice that before today the off topic forum was more active than this thread? Odd.


odd


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 24, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> odd


(Insert laughing emoji here because I'm too lazy to go find it)


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 24, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> (XD)


there


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 24, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> there



(Dangit, there was supposed to be a clapping emoji here.)


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 24, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 24, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> okay


This is.... Not even a discussion anymore. Just Ty putting words in my mouth... Er.... Emojis in my fingers.


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 24, 2016)

What are everybody's thoughts on US Nats in Fort Wayne, IN?


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 24, 2016)

Closer than last year. But my dad probably won't take me unless it's next door or something. Three doors down max.


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 24, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Closer than last year. But my dad probably won't take me unless it's next door or something. Three doors down max.


My parents might let me go. I'm in KC so i'd have to fly, unfortunately. I'm asking to go for my birthday because it is 2 weeks later than my birthday, however. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 24, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> My parents might let me go. I'm in KC so i'd have to fly, unfortunately. I'm asking to go for my birthday because it is 2 weeks later than my birthday, however. (fingers crossed)


Goooood luck, my dude.


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 24, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Goooood luck, my dude.


yeah, I hope I can go to this one because it is going to be the closest Nats for a while. Maybe it will be here when the KCubing community gets bigger


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 24, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> yeah, I hope I can go to this one because it is going to be the closest Nats for a while. Maybe it will be here when the KCubing community gets bigger


I told my dad where it is and he just said, "OK, have fuuuun."


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 24, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I told my dad where it is and he just said, "OK, have fuuuun."


rip


----------



## biscuit (Dec 24, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> My parents might let me go. I'm in KC so i'd have to fly, unfortunately. I'm asking to go for my birthday because it is 2 weeks later than my birthday, however. (fingers crossed)



It's only a 10 hour drive. That's one day there, one day back.


----------



## Ksh13 (Dec 24, 2016)

My project this christmas is learning 4BLD. Currently I'm working on writing down my memo, then do execution while looking at the memo, but not looking at the cube. It's not going all too well, I keep getting DNFs due to execution mistakes. Norwegian Championship is coming up in March, and there I plan on doing 4BLD and 5BLD (and hopefully get NRs in both), so I have a long way ahead of me.


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 24, 2016)

biscuit said:


> It's only a 10 hour drive. That's one day there, one day back.


HA NOPE


----------



## Cybercuber (Dec 27, 2016)

How do you do the last two edges on a 13x13?


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Jan 1, 2017)

Cybercuber said:


> How do you do the last two edges on a 13x13?



1st put the 2 edges adjacent to each other in the E slice. If you have done anything bigger than a 3x3, then the 2nd to last edge should be easy. For the last edge, use the 5x5+ wing parity alg and widen/thin it as necessary. Any 5x5 tutorial will have an alg, so pick what you like.



Tycubing said:


> HA NOPE



If you thought that was bad, we annually take a road trip to New Jersey, and that's 15 hours there, 15 back. That's more than a day in the car. But we have this 15 passenger van so I have 2 seats to cube or whatever. BTW it's me, my 5 siblings, and my parents in the car, so yeah.


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 1, 2017)

JaredRB9000 said:


> If you thought that was bad, we annually take a road trip to New Jersey, and that's 15 hours there, 15 back. That's more than a day in the car. But we have this 15 passenger van so I have 2 seats to cube or whatever. BTW it's me, my 5 siblings, and my parents in the car, so yeah.


I meant my parents won't drive me 20 hours to a competition. I also don't like riding in a car for long periods of time


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Jan 1, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> I meant my parents won't drive me 20 hours to a competition. I also don't like riding in a car for long periods of time



O yeah my parents wouldn't even think about it unless I was world class and it was Nats/Worlds. And I'm usually OK during long car trips, but I got sick a few days ago and we drive back today. Fun.


----------



## EntireTV (Jan 1, 2017)

Loiloiloi said:


> Everyone knows the best way to get likes is _memes_


but you got more likes than my memes


----------



## gateway cuber (Jan 1, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> What are everybody's thoughts on US Nats in Fort Wayne, IN?


HYPE!
but I gotta make to another comp before then so I can compete and qualify...


----------



## Umm Roux? (Jan 18, 2017)

Exaaaaaaams.


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 18, 2017)

Umm Roux? said:


> Exaaaaaaams.


Lel Middle School


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 18, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Lel Middle School


Exams are all the way up until college, hate to break it to ya


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 18, 2017)

Loiloiloi said:


> Exams are all the way up until college, hate to break it to ya


I know I will not be in Middle School forever(although I wish I could).

Edit: never mind about being in middle school forever. There is way to much drama


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 18, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> I know I will not be in Middle School forever(although I wish I could).
> 
> Edit: never mind about being in middle school forever. There is way to much drama


College is pretty fun though, just power through high school.


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 18, 2017)

Loiloiloi said:


> College is pretty fun though, just power through high school.


I will take your word for that. High school will be easy for me though. I have an older sister who tells me what classes to take and what teachers not to get .


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 26, 2017)

When does everyone get out of school?


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 26, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> When does everyone get out of school?


2 weeks from now i think

its gon be gr8 m8


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 26, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> When does everyone get out of school?


In 8 weeks, a 2 week holiday


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 26, 2017)

I get off on June 16th or a Monday around there


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 26, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> 2 weeks from now i think
> 
> its gon be gr8 m8


You get out in May?


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 26, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> You get out in May?


I get out may 19th. Yay Kansas


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 26, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> I get out may 19th. Yay Kansas


When do you get back to school


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 26, 2017)

Middle of June for me.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 26, 2017)

under a month, not super sure


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 26, 2017)

June 20 for me


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 26, 2017)

June 3rd here


----------



## asacuber (Apr 26, 2017)

im on summer holiday lol


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 26, 2017)

Some time in mid-June.

Jeez, remember when this thread first started? Shoutouts to Henri.


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 26, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> When do you get back to school


Like mid August


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 26, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Like mid August


Well we get back like the first week of September or something


----------



## Hazel (Apr 26, 2017)

I think my school gets out on May 26th


----------



## Underwatercuber (Apr 26, 2017)

I think that I get out may 26th as well.

School year = practice cubing, homework, an occasional comp, learning some algs etc 
Summer = grinding algs, practice sunup to sundown, busy typing post for the cubing forums instead of essays, comps all the time!


----------



## asacuber (Apr 26, 2017)

im 12 lol


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 26, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> When does everyone get out of school?



Something like June 20 to September 4?
I'm home schooled, so we usually match the public school district's dates.


----------



## Meow (Apr 26, 2017)

May 25


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 26, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Something like June 20 to September 4?
> I'm home schooled, so we usually match the public school district's dates.


What is homeschooling like


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 26, 2017)

Also what cubing stuff are you planning this summer?
Nats is pretty early in it for me, so I'm going to keep practicing 2x2 and hope to podium, I'm mainly excited to just have some time to make some alg sets for 2x2


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 26, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Also what cubing stuff are you planning this summer?
> Nats is pretty early in it for me, so I'm going to keep practicing 2x2 and hope to podium, I'm mainly excited to just have some time to make some alg sets for 2x2



Nats hype!! Hoping for a Pyraminx podium and a bunch of PBs. 

If all goes well, I should be organizing a competition this summer (post-Nats). There's stuff in the works, but nothing's concrete yet.


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 26, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Also what cubing stuff are you planning this summer?
> Nats is pretty early in it for me, so I'm going to keep practicing 2x2 and hope to podium, I'm mainly excited to just have some time to make some alg sets for 2x2


I'm looking forward to 2 comps early in the summer.

Otherwise, I'm gonna learn a bunch of algs and stuff


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 26, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> What is homeschooling like


I would assume that it's like lots and lots of homework without any no classroom time.
What's not homeschooling like? I assume that you aren't since you asked



WACWCA said:


> Also what cubing stuff are you planning this summer?
> Nats is pretty early in it for me, so I'm going to keep practicing 2x2 and hope to podium, I'm mainly excited to just have some time to make some alg sets for 2x2


Learning ZBLL mostly. Going to practice 3x3, OH, Feet, Megaminx and maybe (M)BLD.
I don't have any comps soon, and I'm not going to nats even though it's really close.


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 27, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> What's not homeschooling like? I assume that you aren't since you asked



Pretty bland at times, but it can be fun if it's done right. The worst part is sitting in a room for 60+ minutes being lectured at about a subject you don't care about. The best parts are the social aspects and the classes that you enjoy or know will be useful in your future (in my case, computer science, calc, and Spanish).


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 27, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Also what cubing stuff are you planning this summer?
> Nats is pretty early in it for me, so I'm going to keep practicing 2x2 and hope to podium, I'm mainly excited to just have some time to make some alg sets for 2x2


Hi guys,

I have a competition in June that I have organized and am hoping to be top-5 in pyraminx and maybe 2x2. I am hoping after that to organize one every 3-4 months since there are not many where I am.


----------



## Jtcubing (Apr 27, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Eyyyy, so I guess this is a bit of an age reveal for me. Although I hope nobody thought I was younger than 13... or older than 19, for that matter. The best part of comps has to be hanging out with friends. So dang fun.


Im going to my first comp ina couple of weeks. What should i expect


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 27, 2017)

Jtcubing said:


> Im going to my first comp ina couple of weeks. What should i expect


In the US or somewhere else because different regions do it differently.


----------



## Jtcubing (Apr 27, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> In the US or somewhere else because different regions do it differently.


Its at a high school a couple miles from my house. Kinda worried dont know what the people are gonna be like


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 27, 2017)

Jtcubing said:


> Its at a high school a couple miles from my house. Kinda worried dont know what the people are gonna be like


Speedcubers are generally very nice, even the top popular solvers and you tubers are quite nice to everyone, as long as you are not overstepping their boundaries. There are usually quite a few other new competitors, so it might be a good idea to try to make friends with those around your speed so you can race and improve together, but you can also just sit at any spot you want and you are sure to make friends


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 27, 2017)

Jtcubing said:


> Its at a high school a couple miles from my house. Kinda worried dont know what the people are gonna be like


If that's what you're worrying about, don't. As @WACWCA said, there are hardly any speedcubers who would intentionally exclude people based on elitism garbage or because you're new; "fast" (loosely speaking) people and big YT cubers jerks either.


----------



## Jtcubing (Apr 27, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> If that's what you're worrying about, don't. As @WACWCA said, there are hardly any speedcubers who would intentionally exclude people based on elitism garbage or because you're new; "fast" (loosely speaking) people and big YT cubers jerks either.


Thanks Justin(hopefully i can call u that) and wacwca, thats reasurring


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 27, 2017)

Jtcubing said:


> Thanks Justin(hopefully i can call u that) and wacwca, thats reasurring


NONE SHALL DARE CALL ME BY MY TRUE NAME 
but yeah I'm Justin hi

Some people have referred to me as JTC so hopefully there isn't too much confusion lol


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 27, 2017)

I've been practicing all year for a comp that will probably be in the summer but hasn't even been announced yet...

But yeah my summer vacation mostly in practicing and preparing for chess competitions


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 27, 2017)

Woah this is a thing? Might as well post here.

Junior in high school, getting pooped on by IB diploma  Anyone else feeling like junior year is the most hectic?

Looking forward to competing and staffing at Nationals, and doing the same at the NW Champs! Hopefully I can get NW champ for 2x2, 3x3, Pyra, and Squan (maybe Skewb if I wanna get the trifecta of dumb events, but I don't do Skewb).


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 28, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> What is homeschooling like


You just do whatever your mom/tutor tells you to and hope she forgets to tell you to do something.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 28, 2017)

Could you guys check out my Youtube channel? And maybe even subscribe? It only takes a few seconds. It's called NeveEndingCubing. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCRfh6abWlkK0g0g6AANk4g?app=desktop

Thanks.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 28, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Also what cubing stuff are you planning this summer?
> Nats is pretty early in it for me, so I'm going to keep practicing 2x2 and hope to podium, I'm mainly excited to just have some time to make some alg sets for 2x2



I'm going to my first comp!


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 4, 2017)

So the new WCA profile layout is lit. bit.ly/2014ADCO01


----------



## Rcuber123 (May 4, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> So the new WCA profile layout is lit. bit.ly/2014ADCO01


Yeah they did a really nice job


----------



## Matt11111 (May 4, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> So the new WCA profile layout is lit. bit.ly/2014ADCO01


Neat.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 4, 2017)

I wish that they had added the ability to sort results based on competition also, like wcadb.net

pretty nice layout though


----------

